# The Worst Aspect of Depression....



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

...is having the energy to do anything about it. I've seen this here quite abit - there is alot of "I feel awful, I can't do X, Y and Z" but not much will to take the illness by the scruff of the neck and BE PROACTIVE.This is NOT a criticism of the depressed person - rather its part and parcel of the illness - a reluctance to change, a resistance to take some action. Without the WILL to try, not to accept the crappy status quo - the individual with the illness is never, ever going to get better but its a bloody tough thing to have to accept. Self-confidence becomes so eroded that the belief that you CAN take control has gone out of the window but without that will - things will never change.In some ways, perhaps I was lucky - I was so bloody ill - I had no choice but to surrender myself to the professionals and start back at the bottom of a very steep hill. Perhaps being only moderately or mildly depressed, is in some ways worse - its easy to sit at home, never to push yourself and wait out the rest of your life in limbo - thank god for my 6 weeks in a psychiatric unit. I HAD to take stock, start from scratch and draw on reserves I didn't know I had.Dunno - its a tough one isn't it.Sue


----------

